# Where to live and what to pay



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone. First post.

I've just been offered an opportunity to move to Dubai with Emirates Airline. I have lived in the UK all my life and it is a major move, but an exciting one. 

I have been using the better homes website to get some idea of property rental, but would really appreciate some inside info on the best areas to live and the associated rental and bill costs. Also any other rental websites would be great.

Ideally we would like a 3 bed apartment or villa in a lively (ish) area close to the beach and easily accessible to DXB airport. 

We are both early 30's and have an approx budget of 9000 AED/month. 

Also are the quoted prices negotiable?

Many thanks for all your help.

P


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to say that AED 108,000 is not a large budget. You won't get a 3 bed place near the beach in the best areas. Jumeirah or Umm Sequim are to nice areas, close to the beach and within easy reach of DXB. It is mostly villas and you are still looking at AED 140k upwards.

You would have to go further away from the airport to get a three bed place anywhere near the beach. I am not sure about the prices in the Shoreline apartments on the Palm, but The Marina (all high rise tower blocks) should be in budget.

The prices on the Better Homes site are usually quite high and you'll get a better idea from Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com. There may be some negotiation in the price (more so for apartments are oversupply) but it depends on how often you can pay the rent. Fewer payments = better chance of a discount.
-


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for quick reply.

We have an allowance of 144,000 per year but was hoping to save some of that. What are the average cost of bills per month on top of the rent?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KINGY2110 said:


> Thank you for quick reply.
> 
> We have an allowance of 144,000 per year but was hoping to save some of that. What are the average cost of bills per month on top of the rent?


Bills vary dependng on whether you are in an apartment or a villa. DEWA (Dubai Electricity & Water Authority) can vary from just AED 300 for an apartment to AED 2,000 in a villa in the summer months (much lower in winter though). Depends on how long you have the aircon on & if you have a garden that needs lots of watering. Note DEWA deposits - AED 1,000 for an apartment and AED 2,000 for a villa.

Phone/internet varies by package but is much more expensive than in the UAE. Only two providers (Etisalat & Du), largely dictated by where you live.
-


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Seem to be a lot of places available in Springs, is this a good area? 

Also other places such as Emirates Living and Arabian Ranches.

Mirdiff also seem cheap (ish.)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KINGY2110 said:


> Seem to be a lot of places available in Springs, is this a good area?
> 
> Also other places such as Emirates Living and Arabian Ranches.
> 
> Mirdiff also seem cheap (ish.)


The Sprinsg is just row upon row of identical 'Barratt' style houses. Some seem to like it, but I think it's horrid looking. Far from beach too. Emirates Living is a name for the large Emaar development that includes The Springs, plus the larger villas in The Lakes, Meadows and Emirates Hills. 

Ranches is another new development, out by the Emirates Road (bypass). A large housing estate, with a few facilities, again far from a beach, but easy journey to airport. Mirdiff is inland and much of it is under the flight path. A new big mall there, but no licenced bars/restaurants in the area. It is certainly cheaper than most other areas.

I presume Emirates will provide you with accommodation for at least the first month so you 'll get a chance to choose an area that suits you. It's best not to decide until you get here and have explored your options. 
-


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Isn't the housing allowance 152,000 AED for the year for an FO?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Something to remember when looking at rental prices is that you will need to put down a deposit, pay the agents their 5% and allow for Dewa to charge you (extort) another 5% of the rental value split over your years bills. The set up costs in Dubai are quite high and the odd thousand Dhs here and there soon add up. 
My advice would be go for somewhere 2 bed in the Marina that is easily within your budget for the first year and by then you`ll know all about what this place has to offer. Don`t make your first year here one where you are living on the edge of or beyond your means!!


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Something to remember when looking at rental prices is that you will need to put down a deposit, pay the agents their 5% and allow for Dewa to charge you (extort) another 5% of the rental value split over your years bills. The set up costs in Dubai are quite high and the odd thousand Dhs here and there soon add up.
> My advice would be go for somewhere 2 bed in the Marina that is easily within your budget for the first year and by then you`ll know all about what this place has to offer. Don`t make your first year here one where you are living on the edge of or beyond your means!!


Thanks for your reply, you are the 3rd person recommending the Marina so will make that my first port of call when I come out in Nov for a look around.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> Thanks for your reply, you are the 3rd person recommending the Marina so will make that my first port of call when I come out in Nov for a look around.


The other option is "Downtown Burj Dubai" that is much closer to the Airport than the Marina and has some good deal available in certain buildings.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> The other option is "Downtown Burj Dubai" that is much closer to the Airport than the Marina and has some good deal available in certain buildings.



Cool, how close is that to the beach?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KINGY2110 said:


> Cool, how close is that to the beach?


It's not. 

It's the other side of Sheik Zayed Road, not far from Burj Khalifa.

Have you looked at a map of Dubiai? That might help


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It's not.
> 
> It's the other side of Sheik Zayed Road, not far from Burj Khalifa.


Depends on your definition of close - if you mean walkable, then other than Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) and some of the other towers in the Marina you will struggle to find an apartment that is "close." Some of the villas in Umm Suqeim and Jumeirah are within walking distance, although probably not during summer months, and as with real estate anywhere else in the world, proximity to beach is reflected in the price tag. 

If you're happy to drive, Downtown Burj Khalifa is about a 15-minute journey from Jumeirah Beach Park, and that time will probably go down when the mess that is Defence Interchange is finally finished.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> Cool, how close is that to the beach?


It's a 10-15 minute drive to the beach.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's not.
> 
> It's the other side of Sheik Zayed Road, not far from Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Have you looked at a map of Dubiai? That might help


Yes. Apologies, not being lazy, sometimes quicker to ask!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KINGY2110 said:


> Yes. Apologies, not being lazy, sometimes quicker to ask!


On this occasion I wasn't being sarcastic!  

It will just help you look at how all the areas fit together. 
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> On this occasion I wasn't being sarcastic!
> 
> It will just help you look at how all the areas fit together.
> -


*chuckle*! ... on this occasion 

Also not a silly idea to ask anyway.. its not unusual to be able to see something 'just there' in Dubai but it take 15 minutes to reach due to the 'interesting' road-system.


----------

